

Was Dell.com hacked just a bit so most wouldn't notice?  How would you detect that? - vlad
http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/6162/dellhackedquestionfn1.png
If you visit www.dell.com/smb , you will see that Dell proudly states that they're the #1 PC of Choice in the US? (with a question mark.)<p>Google's cache shows a + at the end, instead of a question mark.  Since this is an image file, and not text, how do you propose this happened?  Surely, it's supposed to say ".. in the US*".
======
cperciva
No. Almost certainly what happened is that the image was being regenerated
after being edited, and the dagger character (the + with a long tail) used was
missing from the font on the system in question. Replacing a missing glyph
with a question mark is a standard thing to do, on the basis that it's
something people usually notice when proofreading... but unfortunately it
isn't quite so obvious when the missing character occurs at the end of a
sentence.

Never ascribe to malice that which can be adequately explained by
incompetence, particularly where proofreading is concerned.

~~~
vlad
Actually, I similarly believe it was likely automatically recreated by a web
app; and, since it's non-obvious, no employee has questioned it--but your
insight is exactly what I was hoping for. I wanted to read some interesting
thought processes from YC users, exactly like that, but couldn't think of a
better way to relate it to startup news at the time.

------
vlad
If you visit <http://www.dell.com/smb> , you will see that Dell proudly states
that they're the #1 PC of Choice in the US? (with a question mark.)

Google's cache shows a + at the end, instead of a question mark. Since this is
an image file, and not text, how do you propose this happened? Surely, it's
supposed to say ".. in the US+". The + reference still exists at the bottom of
the live page...

------
rms
There are a lot of hackers that are never caught. My credit card was stolen
from what I think must be an online store that no one noticed had customer
information stolen.. He bought three anonymous web proxy accounts with my CC
on David Rusenko's non-Weebly company, in a weird coincidence.

